# Do Estimators qualify for PE?



## thechosenone (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi

I am just curious, does a estimator working as Cost Engineer qualify for PE Construction?


----------



## thechosenone (Jun 17, 2012)

Need suggestions guys! Coz if you look estimating has very little design. Its more analysis on certain topics. Guidance pls


----------



## Chosen One (Jun 17, 2012)

You may find a state that would accept that as engineering experience, but it's unlikely in my opinion. Do you have an ABET accredited degree?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 17, 2012)

What is your degree in?

What kind of cost estimating do you do?

What other engineering experience do you have?

What state are you wanting to get licensed in?

What are your states requirements for PE application?

Do you meet said requirements?

You answer these questions, then you'll have your answer. Or at least enough info for us to help you out.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 17, 2012)

Chosen,

If your experience is limited to estimating alone I would say the general answer is no. Most states would prefer an actual design component. It just depends on what the composite of your experience is made of. Your best bet is to contact your licensing board directly. Sometimes you'll find someone who is interested in helping you more than _"...see our website." _


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 18, 2012)

Jayman_PE said:


> Most states would prefer an actual design component. It just depends on what the composite of your experience is made of.


I disagree. Most states require a "progressive engineering experience" type of career path. The review boards look over your experience to see that you have grown professionally as an engineer. Engineering growth does not necessarily mean design, hence the Construction Depth being an acceptable PE exam.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 20, 2012)

The State of Minnesota has a checklist that shows what the board uses for evaluation. One component is evidence the applicant has applied some sort of design; whether it be as simple as calculations for crane mat sizes written on the back of an envelope, that's design. Design is not limited to a pure office setting behind autocad, revit, etc. I cannot speak for other states, but would be surprised if a board did not consider if an applicant has demonstrated design of something - anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 20, 2012)

Fair enough, that's why I qualified my statement by saying "most states."


----------



## Dano_PE (Jun 20, 2012)

I think your experience will qualify. To estimate you need to know a lot about the process of construction, procedures, permitting etc.

Your application is like a giant resume. Make it look great but don’t stretch the truth.

In my opinion if you are honest, show your experience and follow all of their guidelines and procedures I think you are okay (in most states).


----------



## thechosenone (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have applied and lets see

To answer some of your questuons, yes I not only do estimates, but also do little design, and I have very diversified responsibilities that should help.


----------



## TESTY (Aug 1, 2012)

I worked as an estimator, but also project manager in construction and did not have any design experience. I got my PE in California. You have to read the Board rules carefully for your State. "Supervision of the construction of engineering structures" counts as qualifying experience in CA. But, they clearly state the estimating and writing proposals does not qualify. They rejected my experience, and I had to hire a lawyer. After about 5 years, they agreed I was right, and I won and passed the test 1st time, surveying I had to take twice. If you are an estimator, you should have an upper level position in your company and should be involved in managing the projects, which you could talk to the design engineers that you have been in "responsible charge" building the projects, plus helped making any engineering decisions during the construction phase. In my biased opinion, being intimately involved building structures instead of designing is more valuable experience as you physically see what works well, and know the current types of materials and methods to get the job done.


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Each state should have a legal definition of the experience requirements. It may be part of the NCEES model law.

Some samples:


demonstrated use of engineering computation and problem-solving skills.

identification and solution of practice problems in the applicant’s area of engineering specialization. This experience should include engineering analysis of existing systems or the design of new ones.

Experience in claims consulting, drafting, estimating, and field surveying are considered nonqualifying.

utilization of that knowledge as revealed in the complexity and technical detail of the applicant’s work product or work record.


Based on my limited knowledge of state boards, experience for Engineering should count for almost any Engineering PE exam (e.g. not structural) in most states. So, even if you have designed highways, you may qualify to take the mechanical PE exam...


----------



## TESTY (Aug 3, 2012)

It is important to conclude that you will not qualify as an estimator. Many construction companies hire engineering grads to do material take offs etc, and if your experience is this then you may not be an estimator. Typically, a senior level estimator has years of experience in being in charge of building engineered projects. And during the construction phase of these projects, many engineering decisions need to be made. So, if want to get your PE and stay with a construction firm which does not have a PE, then you have to become a project manager or superintendent who is in direct contact with design engineers who are willing to sign your engagement papers that you know how to build. Building structures or products is the ultimate goal, so having both this experience + education in math and science, will make you a very good engineer. Often, many engineers do not get enough building or field experience, and are sometimes poor engineers because they are distracted from reality thinking the math and science in school is the most important.


----------



## thechosenone (Oct 31, 2012)

I have Estmating experience, bidding experience and also designing experience. also on some projects i am project manager for conceptual engineering.

I may be wrong, but many times I wonder, if engineers would give a thought to cost$$ when they design, things would be different. I know safety is the utmost important thing, but there is always room for Value Engineering and optimizing the design so as it exceeds the safety design requirements but is also economical. If every engineer thinks in terms of cost, i feel tax payers money can be saved and put to a better use somewhere else...

my two cents


----------



## Jaylaw_PE (Nov 2, 2012)

imo estimating should count, you have to have an in depth knowledge of the process and be able to analyze engineering drawings, even if you don't design them yourself. i got my experience as a project manager who never did any design, and i think being a part of the construction process was what helped me learn the most.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Nov 14, 2012)

thechosenone said:


> I have Estmating experience, bidding experience and also designing experience. also on some projects i am project manager for conceptual engineering.
> 
> I may be wrong, but many times I wonder, if engineers would give a thought to cost$$ when they design, things would be different. I know safety is the utmost important thing, but there is always room for Value Engineering and optimizing the design so as it exceeds the safety design requirements but is also economical. If every engineer thinks in terms of cost, i feel tax payers money can be saved and put to a better use somewhere else...
> 
> my two cents


Well said. I see this very frequent where the engineer of record is way too oblivious to cost. Closed circuit to aspiring engineers - being oblivious to cost is a good way to not get return business. At the end of the day it's all about saving your client(s) money. Understand that you will know more than 90% practicing engineers out there.


----------

